# Backpacking family captured by the Taliban freed after five years



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone else wonder what is wrong the husband? Yes, his wife was raped. Yes the Taliban killed his child when he wouldn't do what they wanted him to do?

But something seems to be off with this guy, the husband.

And why in the world would you go THERE for a vacation with your family?

http://nypost.com/2017/10/12/backpacking-family-captured-by-the-taliban-freed-after-five-years/



> Backpacking family captured by the Taliban freed after five years
> 
> ISLAMABAD - An American woman, her Canadian husband and their three young children have been released after years of being held captive by a network with ties to the Taliban, US and Pakistani officials said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

The story I saw this morning said they were aid workers trying help the tribes LOL me thinks CIA plant that got caught.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Backpacking in the middle east is on par with a fun filled sightseeing tour of North Korea. Dumb as hell.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Caribou said:


> The son of a guy that my wife used to work with went to Africa to by gold at a "good price". He did not survive. I've done stupid stuff but nothing bad enough to get me killed or kidnapped.


Been there have the T shirt,didn't buy gold but I could have at a real good price but didn't see the need at the time :dunno:


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. He's Canadian, which may or may not have anything to do with him giving the impression that something is off about him.

If you are so stupid that you decide to visit any place that is in armed conflict, then you aren't going to get a whole lot of sympathy from me. Maybe, it woke some other idiot up, and stopped them from doing the same stupid stuff. Remember, the first thing everyone wants is some rescue mission by guys who have to risk their lives because of someones stupidity. 

Let the idiots win the Darwin Award.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually he was a stupid Canadian. Maybe they were Muslim and thought they would be ok. She is still wearing a cover. Mama always said stupid is a search stupid does.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Caribou said:


> There is no shortage of stupid Americans and he was with one of them. Aside from that you are 100% correct.


You're absolutely right that there are a lot of stupid Americans. Seems like I remember 3 hikers that inadvertently crossed over into Iran and were detained while hiking in Northern Iraq. They spent a fair amount of time in an Iranian jail. Not my idea of a fun adventure.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like natural selection trying to rid the world of more stupid people.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

The more I think about I agree something isn't quite right. You would think a couple of adults would make not getting her pregnant in captivity a prority.:dunno:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Their captors are moslem, I wouldn't count on the kids being his.


Somewhere I read that she was raped frequently.

It is possible that he was as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

well............................................. they both lost a fair bit of weight.

Likely the kids are not of his loins.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

LincTex said:


> well............................................. they both lost a fair bit of weight.
> 
> Likely the kids are not of his loins.


I saw the weight loss in the photos as well.


----------

